# Linux unter Windows compilieren



## TimN (29. Mai 2005)

Hi,

ich hab mal wieder eine Frage:
(Ich habe von Linux [noch] keine Ahnung....)

Ich will Linux unter Windows compilieren. Da soll dann alles dabei sein. Also Kernel, KDE, und was man halt noch so braucht.
Jetzt: wie geht das? ich habe bei den Tutorials nur eine Anleitung gefunden, wie man den Kernel unter Linux compiliert. Aber ich heb zzt. noch kein Linux...

Welche Dateien muss ich mir herunterladen? Bis jetzt habe ich von kernel.org den quelltext für den neusten kernel und von kde.org den quelltext für die neuste version von kde.

Welchen Compiler soll ich nehmen? Und wie bekomme ich das alles am Ende so zum Laufen, dass ich die Linux Version booten kann?

//edit:für den Anfang würde auch mal nur der Kernel ohne KDE und Ferz ausreichen


----------



## Andreas Späth (29. Mai 2005)

Da hab ich eine Frage.
Du kennst dich nicht mit Linux aus und willst dir den Kernel schonmal direkt selbst kompilieren und alles per Hand installieren ?


----------



## Dirk Abe (29. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

Also was Du vorhast läuft auf das hier hinaus:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_From_Scratch

Wenn es dich interessiert versuch es ruhig, ohne Vorkenntnisse wirst Du allerdings nicht weit kommen.
Vielleicht möchtest Du auch erstmal mit einer der gängigen Distributionen anfangen
(Debian, Suse, Fedora, Mandriva, Kubuntu o.ä., ...)?


Grüsse

Dirk


----------



## Cornald (29. Mai 2005)

Wenn du unbeding kompilieren willst, versuch doch mal ein Gentoo Stage 2 (..oder Stage 1 wenn du viel Zeit hast).
Da wird dann auch alles kompiliert... viel Spaß (  ich geh lieber grillen  )


----------



## JohannesR (30. Mai 2005)

Stage 1 auf Stage 2 dauert garnicht so lange, Stage 2 auf Stage 3 ist da schon schlimmer... 

Johannes, Stage-1-Nutzer


----------

